# Covid Pass



## pamjon (Jan 11, 2022)

Today I rang the NHS (119) to ask for an updated Covid Pass Certificate ( Booster) to be told that they only last for 30 days now. When I rang earlier last year I was told that it lasted for as long as needed! Any way, so as soon as France open up for us tourists we cannot just go, we will have to ring at least 1 and half weeks before hand to make sure that we receive the certificate. now some may say just get the App, but my husband does not have a smart phone so we would have to buy another smart phone. I watched a video today about this App and it made me cringe at how complicated it seems to get it all done plus we both use the same email address and it seems that we would have another email address too.  I am beginning to wonder if it is worth it.
As an extra, I also sent the Tunnel an email to ask if they knew when they are bringing into play the Multibuy off peak tickets. Not holding my breath.
PJ


----------



## witzend (Jan 11, 2022)

We both use the app on one phone but you do need 2 emails address but when you get your Q codes they only last for a month if you print them out but easy to do it again


----------



## wildebus (Jan 11, 2022)

Seems to vary by Country.   the Scottish Record of Vaccination is for 3 months (printed versions).

(Just double checked mine to see if anything changed....)






I like how the centre was called the "Covid Showground"


----------



## Derekoak (Jan 11, 2022)

You can both use your phone with the app on it. You  both need different email addresses but that does not really cost.


----------



## REC (Jan 12, 2022)

@pamjon we have two email addresses but (Dave being a complete technophobe) his ones are copied to my email address automatically, so only look at the one account. This is gmail but I think it can be done with other email accounts.


----------



## barryd (Jan 12, 2022)

Yes just create a Gmail account.  Its dead easy, takes a couple of minutes. 





__





						Create your Google Account
					






					accounts.google.com
				




You can then either set it up as an additional email address on your phone or just forward any emails to your current address in the Gmail settings.


----------



## Drover (Jan 13, 2022)

We have a letter from nhs with the covid vaccine's on it. 
Not got it on our phone...
Worked fine in airport last December.


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 13, 2022)

I believe the written covid pass obtained from the nhs never had a date time limit on it. I sent for one as although I use the app I always have a concern of phone being stolen, dropped, broken etc and a paper back up gives another layer of comfort. When mine arrived it was date limited resulting in it having no advantage over the digital version.

You do need separate email addresses which to be honest is a pain, also I found that using the iPad and outlook the attachments showing the pass cold not be opened, I had to download the pdf version then email it to myself. Having now done this three times I can assure you that when in a house with Wi-Fi and time it is not easy, when in the van with only my phone and a dodgy signal it is stressful to say the least.

My conclusion is that it is almost discriminatory as the need for a smart phone and personal email addresses blocks or deters a fair number of people from travelling simply because of their perfectly reasonable lifestyles. I have now organised my phones and emails in order to make it easier to obtain and if necessary print the covid pass but the first couple of times I had to obtain one for return from abroad was less than relaxing. As for the passenger locator form it dose go on a bit and, once again, the time constraint puts extra pressure on when completing it. Having ordered our day two pcr tests, which were required at the time, it is also entertaining to receive a message from the delivery company asking if we would be at home to received the kits when you think of why they were ordered. Eventually found them in the wood store when we got back.

Still love the van wandering abroad but it has taken the shine off it, let’s hope 2022 rests back to a little normality but to be honest I have my doubts.


----------



## REC (Jan 14, 2022)

I do wonder why there is one "pass" to show for domestic needs and another for travel? Why not one which has information for both.....


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 14, 2022)

Do you have a PC or laptop? I just went on gov.uk and downloaded ours and printed them off  

Regards,
Del


----------



## REC (Jan 14, 2022)

Do you have a PC or laptop? I just went on gov.uk and downloaded ours and printed them off 
Having searched gov.uk, can only find that you need to go onto the NHS app?


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 14, 2022)

alwaysared said:


> Do you have a PC or laptop? I just went on gov.uk and downloaded ours and printed them off
> 
> Regards,
> Del


That’s fine at home but they are date stamped valid thirty days. It’s when you are abroad after thirty days you become totally reliant on the phone to download the app. As I said phones can break, get stolen or in one case when I tried to download the pass, have no signal. While it is ok most of the time a paper copy gives a degree of certainty that the phone does not. It is doable but not relaxing.


----------



## Derekoak (Jan 14, 2022)

We have 2 phones so feel we have backup.


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 14, 2022)

tidewatcher said:


> That’s fine at home but they are date stamped valid thirty days. It’s when you are abroad after thirty days you become totally reliant on the phone to download the app. As I said phones can break, get stolen or in one case when I tried to download the pass, have no signal. While it is ok most of the time a paper copy gives a degree of certainty that the phone does not. It is doable but not relaxing.



We live full time in the van so I have a portable printer. Couldn't you open it when you have a signal and screen print it?
That way you can show it even without a signal 

Regards,
Del


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 14, 2022)

must admit i screenshot almost everything nowadays save to photos & cull them after a few days


----------



## jann (Jan 15, 2022)

The first one I downloaded only lasted a month, easy to get another one.
We only have one phone.I have a back up Gmail account, so that is the one we use if we need different addresses


----------



## pamjon (Jan 15, 2022)

Thank you for all the replies, however we have hit another problem as such.
We are thinking of going to France at the beginning of February, our problem is that because you have to have a test 24 hours before you can depart the only thing we can think of doing because we live 5 hours away from the port, we will have to travel down the day before, take the test the morning after,  hope it is negative so we can board. If it is positive then we shall have to go all the way back home.  Or, we can take the test at home  on the morning of departure and hope it comes back by the time we reach the port and that it is negative.
We looked to see if there was a Clinic where we could go near Dover but could not find one.
PJ


----------



## REC (Jan 16, 2022)

If you are going to France they accept a lateral flow test with certificate ( fit to fly) which you do at home or on the way. Results by email quite quickly some say under two hours, most up to six so I would do it at home and cross fingers. Could always do an extra, free NHS one the eve before or even before departure that morning to check ? Found a clinic at Folkestone Here if you want faceto face and result in an hour.


----------



## Doinitinit (Jan 16, 2022)

tidewatcher said:


> That’s fine at home but they are date stamped valid thirty days. It’s when you are abroad after thirty days you become totally reliant on the phone to download the app. As I said phones can break, get stolen or in one case when I tried to download the pass, have no signal. While it is ok most of the time a paper copy gives a degree of certainty that the phone does not. It is doable but not relaxing.


Hmm we found here in Portugal that some of the campsites couldn't/wouldn't use a paper copy and needed to scan the QR codes from our phones. Have to say though we've had no issues at all. Came out 16/12 and much rather be here where there is space than having to fight my way round Lidl at home to shop!


----------



## Oasis (Jan 16, 2022)

pamjon said:


> Today I rang the NHS (119) to ask for an updated Covid Pass Certificate ( Booster) to be told that they only last for 30 days now. When I rang earlier last year I was told that it lasted for as long as needed! Any way, so as soon as France open up for us tourists we cannot just go, we will have to ring at least 1 and half weeks before hand to make sure that we receive the certificate. now some may say just get the App, but my husband does not have a smart phone so we would have to buy another smart phone. I watched a video today about this App and it made me cringe at how complicated it seems to get it all done plus we both use the same email address and it seems that we would have another email address too.  I am beginning to wonder if it is worth it.
> As an extra, I also sent the Tunnel an email to ask if they knew when they are bringing into play the Multibuy off peak tickets. Not holding my breath.
> PJ


You can down load one and print it out at home.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 16, 2022)

I don't know if anyone else has managed it, but I have found it impossible to get an electronic certificate on the NHS Scotland Covid App.   There seems to be no option to do so despite the website saying you can.
Ref campsites refusing to use paper copies or saying they were unable to scan them and insisting on a QR code on a phone?  What it you don't have a Smart phone?  Or you live in a country where you can't get a QR code on your phone? (see 1st paragraph).


----------



## Moped (Jan 16, 2022)

Is it OK to assume NHS phone app covid passes are updated monthly with new QR codes when outside the U.K.?


----------



## Annsman (Jan 16, 2022)

Moped said:


> Is it OK to assume NHS phone app covid passes are updated monthly with new QR codes when outside the U.K.?


Yes they are. You just go online, via internet or your phones data, and refresh the app. It automatically does it. The fact it “runs out” is only an admin thing. It’s still valid, there is no end date.


----------



## Annsman (Jan 16, 2022)

pamjon said:


> Thank you for all the replies, however we have hit another problem as such.
> We are thinking of going to France at the beginning of February, our problem is that because you have to have a test 24 hours before you can depart the only thing we can think of doing because we live 5 hours away from the port, we will have to travel down the day before, take the test the morning after,  hope it is negative so we can board. If it is positive then we shall have to go all the way back home.  Or, we can take the test at home  on the morning of departure and hope it comes back by the time we reach the port and that it is negative.
> We looked to see if there was a Clinic where we could go near Dover but could not find one.
> PJ


You can get a lateral test at a lot of places in The UK. I think you can get them done at Boots, even ASDA chemists. Look on line at their websites for confirmation.


----------



## Sue Paskins (Jan 17, 2022)

alwaysared said:


> We live full time in the van so I have a portable printer. Couldn't you open it when you have a signal and screen print it?
> That way you can show it even without a signal
> 
> Regards,
> Del


Nothing to do with covid, but interest in your printer.  We travel jan & feb and do need a small portable printer?


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue Paskins said:


> Nothing to do with covid, but interest in your printer.  We travel jan & feb and do need a small portable printer?


I use a Canon TR150 but Epson and HP also do portable battery ones but some are charged via mains and not USB like the Canon. They are expensive and on some sites the Canon doesn't include a battery    I got mine used off ebay and saved a quite a bit over the cost of a new one

Regards,
Del


----------



## wildebus (Jan 23, 2022)

Ref the Printer thing, I carry an HP Amp portable printer in my Motorhome. (https://www.costco.co.uk/Business-O...nkjet-Printer-with-Bluetooth-Speaker/p/255015)
Connect to it via Wifi or Bluetooth, but it is Mains-only (ok for me as I always have AC available).  It can also be used as a Bluetooth Speaker, but never use that feature beyond just trying it out.
Keep it in one of the top cupboards out the way when not in use.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 23, 2022)

For the Covid lat flow tests 24 hrs before arriving in France we booked Boots.   Book in plenty of time as not many slots £30pp

OR

Online book C19 tests ... delivered the next day. You take test and upload the test with a pic of passport. We've got these for onward travel from Italy to Greece.  

I agree, what with Brexit rules and Covid, a whole massive additional admin load. But worth it to travel.


----------



## Sue Paskins (Jan 24, 2022)

alwaysared said:


> I use a Canon TR150 but Epson and HP also do portable battery ones but some are charged via mains and not USB like the Canon. They are expensive and on some sites the Canon doesn't include a battery    I got mine used off ebay and saved a quite a bit over the cost of a new one
> 
> Regards,
> Del


Many thanks, job for when we get back.

Sue


----------



## Sue Paskins (Jan 24, 2022)

alwaysared said:


> I use a Canon TR150 but Epson and HP also do portable battery ones but some are charged via mains and not USB like the Canon. They are expensive and on some sites the Canon doesn't include a battery    I got mine used off ebay and saved a quite a bit over the cost of a new one
> 
> Regards,
> Del


Many thanks, job for when we get back.  Sue


----------



## madtheswine99 (Jan 24, 2022)

The travel one has no expiry and shows all your jabs, the domestic only lasts 30 days. Get them from the NHS app but you have to have your medical records available on line.


----------



## Geek (Jan 24, 2022)

tidewatcher said:


> You do need separate email addresses which to be honest is a pain,


A lot of email systems allow you to add a suffix to the name part, which technically make it a different address but but goes to the same place.
As an example, if your address is tidewatcher@madeup.com chances are that email sent to tidewatcher+one@madeup.com would also end up in your email box. Easy to test: send yourself that email!


----------



## tidewatcher (Jan 24, 2022)

madtheswine99 said:


> The travel one has no expiry and shows all your jabs, the domestic only lasts 30 days. Get them from the NHS app but you have to have your medical records available on line.


Recent travel ones are thirty days both on the app and when requesting a printed version. At least that is what I got sent....


----------



## REC (Jan 24, 2022)

Our travel one also has an expiry date of 30 days. I suppose if you had a positive  covid test it would show. Most countries would want you to isolate or not travel.


----------



## Annsman (Jan 25, 2022)

wildebus said:


> Ref the Printer thing, I carry an HP Amp portable printer in my Motorhome. (https://www.costco.co.uk/Business-O...nkjet-Printer-with-Bluetooth-Speaker/p/255015)
> Connect to it via Wifi or Bluetooth, but it is Mains-only (ok for me as I always have AC available).  It can also be used as a Bluetooth Speaker, but never use that feature beyond just trying it out.
> Keep it in one of the top cupboards out the way when not in use.
> View attachment 105469


Oy! What are you doing in our van?


----------

